# Has anyone been contacted by ld lines



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

er, sorry moderator, you seem to have missed my point. yes, i had not seen the other post, but that is not going to give me the answer; i specifically asked; has anyone been contacted...my post is not of general info, it is asking if anyone has heard; I don't want to bvecome embroiled in long posts re operators, etc, but we are sailing the day after tommorrow and I can't get an answer from them re our return trip. Anyone else in the same predicament???.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Smokeyjoe

sorry about that  
I've marked this as a "sticky" so it will be seen more easily


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

There is a person on moneysavingexpert forums who has been called by LD lines. They are currently in Spain and were due to get the ferry on 6th September.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2679979

Ben


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

blongs said:


> Hi
> 
> There is a person on moneysavingexpert forums who has been called by LD lines. They are currently in Spain and were due to get the ferry on 6th September.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben,
just the situation we don't want to be in - if we've not sorted our situation out by the time we leave on Thursday, we'll just wing it and see what happens when we return to Boulogne (maybe go to Dieppe first). Sounds like they are contacting people on a first to go (or return) basis. Unfortunately, once on the mainland, we are not so contactable. Will not be forced into carrying a mobile, nor chasing internet connections, and that's oour choice.
Smokeyjoe


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Through to LD Lines at last*

At last, inexplicably, they are answering the phones now and we've got a result, so in case this is of any help to anyone, we're re-routed at no extra cost and less driving miles, Le Havre to Portsmouth. Lunch in Honfleur and home by bedtime. More to the point, we can enjoy our hols without feeling we should try to contact LD from somewhere in Spain, when we'd rather be doing something else.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done Smokey; is there any extra cost to you for the change? I would hope not 8)


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, no extra cost, but important to get in quick if people want the best choice of alternatives; suspect they'll contact passengers on the basis of dates of travel, so if routes are important to people, they should be proactive and make contact.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Outside my local Sainsburys today there were people handing out LD Lines pamphlets. It was to promote their fast Portsmouth to Le Havre service. However, in this pamphlet they are still quoting the Dover/Bologne crossing. When I queried this they said oh yes, we pulled out, too much competion.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

grouch said:


> Outside my local Sainsburys today there were people handing out LD Lines pamphlets. It was to promote their fast Portsmouth to Le Havre service. However, in this pamphlet they are still quoting the Dover/Bologne crossing. When I queried this they said oh yes, we pulled out, too much competion.


Thankfully, we got back to Le Havre early this Sunday to be told LD had sent us a text saying our crossing was altered for the third time; this time because the HSS has been withdrawn 'for technical reasons' from the Portsmouth crossing for the rest of the year, and we were now on the earlier conventional ship crossing. Of course, my mob had been pickpocketed in a Sitges street carnival, so we are not at all pleased with such arbitrary decisions. Just as well we were early!


----------

